# Lathe faceplate or chuck mount



## kvom (May 29, 2009)

I recently acquired this 6" D1-3 faceplate via eBay, intending to use it as an adapter for a 6" chuck. The previous owner had bolted a round aluminum jig to it, so I didn't know until it arrived that it had the dog driver slots. So now I'm wondering if I should in fact use it for mounting a plain back chuck. If I want to use it for turning between centers I'll need a dead center for my spindle as well (Jarno taper).


----------



## DavesWimshurst (May 29, 2009)

Kvom,
When forced to turn between centers I often turn up a steel center in the chuck and run the dog against a chuck jaw. This center should run true as it is turned in place.






Many "faceplate" jobs can be done on a mini faceplate held in the chuck. The hole in a regular faceplate is too large for small parts






Dave


----------

